# did i gain muscle or fat?



## anon (Jun 26, 2010)

went from   165 to 185


 over the last few months (just started working out a few months ago)


 my legs are genetically muscular   so I was mostly concentrating on my upper body


age 21

does not look like i got any fatter



 did not want all my  hard work to go out the window       last summer I went from 210 to 165 over 5 months of hard work to get it that low


lots and lots of bike riding   upto 3 hours perday


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2010)

yep, sounds like you're a porky little fucker. Put down that box of donuts and post up some pics!


----------



## ceazur (Jun 27, 2010)

anon said:


> went from   165 to 185
> 
> _*does not look like i got any fatter*_




Your a regular einstein aren't ya?


----------



## anon (Jun 28, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> yep, sounds like you're a porky little fucker. Put down that box of donuts and post up some pics!



img228.imageshack.us/img228/8389/dsc00227r.jpg


give me a break i only been working out a few months


----------



## FMJ (Jun 28, 2010)

When you say concentrated on mostly upper body.. what do you mean exactly?
Bench press and curls?
If you weren't squatting then you probably gained about 4 pounds of lbm and thats at the maximum. The rest is likely water and body fat accumulations.
What's your diet look like?


----------



## anon (Jun 28, 2010)

FMJ said:


> When you say concentrated on mostly upper body.. what do you mean exactly?
> Bench press and curls?
> If you weren't squatting then you probably gained about 4 pounds of lbm and thats at the maximum. The rest is likely water and body fat accumulations.
> What's your diet look like?



i do cardio exercising also  such as swimming  and/or walk/running  for  1 to 3 miles every day

 swimming for a  hour or two  or more depending on how hot it is


   for breakfast i have a few eggs, toast



lunch    very from day to day



dinner Chicken Breast boiled  with spices, hot sauce (for flavoring)  (No extra OILS ) ,rice and side of vegetable  


 i try to keep calorie intake around 1500 or less


----------



## FMJ (Jun 28, 2010)

anon said:


> i do cardio exercising also such as swimming & walk/running for a 1 to 3 miles every day
> 
> 
> swimming for a hour or two or more depending on how hot it is


 
That's hardly a muscle building routine. I'm afraid I'm going to have to lower my estimate.


----------



## anon (Jun 28, 2010)

FMJ said:


> That's hardly a muscle building routine. I'm afraid I'm going to have to lower my estimate.



 i will come back  in a few months maybe like 4 months


3 months of working out will not show much as a year or so would



i  lao sdo arm work out also i may add with 30 pound wights


----------



## Rucker (Jun 29, 2010)

anon said:


> i will come back  in a few months maybe like 4 months
> 
> 
> 3 months of working out will not show much as a year or so would
> ...



I feel like you should get some more info before you go off on your own for a few months in attempt to get into better shape.  From looking at your diet and workout you will likely lose weight, fat and muscle, while not building any muscle.  So if you want some help, stick around.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 29, 2010)

anon said:


> img228.imageshack.us/img228/8389/dsc00227r.jpg
> 
> 
> *give me a break *i only been working out a few months



People here don't give anyone a break... welcome!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> People here don't give anyone a break... welcome!



And by "here", he means the Internet.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 29, 2010)

anon said:


> i do cardio exercising also  such as swimming  and/or walk/running  for  1 to 3 miles every day
> 
> swimming for a  hour or two  or more depending on how hot it is
> 
> ...




There is no way in hell you gained 20 pounds in a couple of months on 1500 calories a day while doing cardio...


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 29, 2010)

DOMS said:


> And by "here", he means the Internet.



I am sure they are nice on the Oprah or Dr.Phil forums.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 29, 2010)

Really though, your diet and exercise routines suck ass.  You really need to stick around and read the stickies if you plan to get in shape


----------



## anon (Jun 29, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> There is no way in hell you gained 20 pounds in a couple of months on 1500 calories a day while doing cardio...



i do pushup    when i am waiting to respawn in the video game


 i also do biceps curls also every day with 30 pound weight (cheap adjustable kind )   ether one 30 pound  or  two 20 pound's


20 pound  weight is too easy


might have to buy a newer one? that has more weight?  

i also have a protein drink also after working out


i just want to get 6 pack 


anything else is just a bonus


last time i weigh myself 4 or 5 months ago ( I do not like doing it too often maybe every 6 months at the most)


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, god...


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Oh, god...


 
I concur.


----------



## anon (Jun 29, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Oh, god...



 better then not doing anything at all!



  i'd say most of the people in my neck of the woods are lazy as %$#@%

 and are very Fat,  most are 200+ pounds


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

anon said:


> better then not doing anything at all!


 
You ARE doing nothing at all! 
You need to educate yourself my friend. Read as much of the content of this site as you possible can. 
POST NOTHING! Just read!


----------



## Phineas (Jun 30, 2010)

anon said:


> i do pushup    when i am waiting to respawn in the video game
> 
> 
> i also do biceps curls also every day with 30 pound weight (cheap adjustable kind )   ether one 30 pound  or  two 20 pound's
> ...



Sorry, but I think you're looking for the Abercrombie and Fitch forum.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 30, 2010)

This has to be a troll


----------



## Rucker (Jun 30, 2010)

anon said:


> i do pushup    when i am waiting to respawn in the video game
> 
> 
> i also do biceps curls also every day with 30 pound weight (cheap adjustable kind )   ether one 30 pound  or  two 20 pound's
> ...


----------



## mib8585 (Jun 30, 2010)

you guys are funny!


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 30, 2010)

anon said:


> i do pushup    when i am waiting to respawn in the video game



New signature.  Thank you.


----------



## Rucker (Jul 1, 2010)

I feel like maybe we should actually try to help this guy.  It's obvious he hasn't done much research, which frustrates us all.  Here is my attempt to point him in the right direction.

Anon,

To build muscle and lose fat you must eat more.  1500 cals is a very harsh cutting diet.  You will likely lose muscle and fat while doing this.  I would shoot for closer to 2500 cals a day, around 200g protein.

Not all people believe this, but I feel that if you are on a strict calorie deficit for an extended period of time that your body will go into starvation mode.  This would cause your body to attempt to store fat even if you are barely eating.  This is one good reason to throw in a cheat meal or day to keep your metabolism from slowing down.

You are over training cardio.  There is no reason to ride a bike for three hours a day unless your training for tour de france.  An hour max, if that.

Swimming is a great form of cardio, doing that for 30-60 minutes is great.  I would suggest alternating days between swimming and biking.

DO SQUATS!!!
The quads are the largest muscle in the body.  You will burn more calories and build more muscle this way, the more muscle mass you have the higher your metabolism will be.  Squatting with weights forces your core to contract as well, helping that six pac.  If you don't have access to a gym, try to get it, in the mean time you can hold your dumbells in your hands at your shoulders and do a shoulder press at the top of the squat, turning this into a full body exercise.  

I've done workouts before with only dumbells, if thats all you've got you can make due.  You'll also need a chair. 

Stuff you can do:
Pushups
Bend over rows
Shrugs
Standing rows
Overhead triceps extensions
Dips
Lateral raises
Shoulder press
Deadlifts
Cleans
SQUATS

Some of these obviously aren't as good with dumbells as they are with barbells, but something is better than nothing.

Avoid working the same muscle group two days in a row.  Your muscles need time to recover, this is when the building happens.

I would suggest getting a pullup bar as well, by far the best way to develop your back.

Or you could do something like this; 




YouTube Video


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 1, 2010)

Love the Mini-Mes in the corner of the video. I know it's just to show the side view, but it's too distracting for me.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2010)

anon said:


> better then not doing anything at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there went *our* friendship.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, there went *our* friendship.


 


Need a pushup/curling partner Marc?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Need a pushup/curling partner Marc?



Apparently. 

I eat Healthy Choice dinners, take my Flintstones multi vitamins and do 4 hours of Cardio a day! I just don't get it! 
Maybe I should invest in more expensive 20 lb. weights?


----------



## Mark Sabino (Jul 2, 2010)

fat


----------



## N_I_C_K (Jul 6, 2010)

anon said:


> *i do pushup    when i am waiting to respawn in the video game*




Hahahahahaha! Oh lord...


----------



## Arra (Jul 6, 2010)

1500 calories, you'll gain srs mass on that diet if you're about 7 pounds.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 9, 2010)

Easy fix for this...

Measure your body fat. Get a pair of $5 AccuMeasure calipers and track your progress weekly.

I can't believe how many people don't do this. You wait till now to ask yourself if you've been gaining fat or muscle this entire time?

Well, now ya know for next time 






anon said:


> went from   165 to 185
> 
> 
> over the last few months (just started working out a few months ago)
> ...


----------



## anon (Dec 22, 2011)

I know it's been a while. But I might as well update.  Been working my ass off. Down to a size 32  @  little over 205 pounds now.My intended jean size I want to get to is 28


----------



## 2lt2wt (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow.....think he set himself up on this one.....sometimes, one should just read and not even think about using the keyboard


----------

